# Ludo, The Green Iguana Diary (previously Brian)



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Today I did pretty much a 6 hour round journey to pick up Brian, A green iguana, poorly as most people should know from the posts. He is now going to be renamed to Ludo out of the labyrinth  

When we got home with the fella, We sorted out his viv straight away (not the best viv but building a new one VERY soon ) and sprayed it and got the heat up abit more.

Whilst the viv was sorting itself out, we gave Him a bath. He has very severe stuck shed on his spines, to the point that a few are being ripped off completely 

He loved the bath and the warmth. Loved the shower head on him!

After about 20 mins, we got him out and he was so calm and lovely, he hasnt even tried going for us or even whipping, too busy trying to be nosey i think!

Put him in his viv with some food, had a munch and did a lovely poo :2thumb: bonus for pooing on his first day with me!!!!

Ludo in the bath  he is 4.5ft long


----------



## Jeremyisking (Aug 25, 2009)

im going to foolow ludos journey, , be sure to keep us all posted as hopefully he gets better.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I will do!!!


----------



## STOpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

Yay for taking him on :2thumb:

He looks a lovely fella and I'm sure he'll be well looked after with you  

I'll pop in to see you for an update on him soon


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Its nice to see alot of re-homing going on, good on you, ive been researching and thinking bout getting an igg sometime int he next 2 years and i was hoping for a hatchling but after seeing alot of succesful rehoming i am thinking of that option as i kow there are a lot in need of good, loving homes, lovely igg


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well done to you for rehoming him...i salute you. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

well done m8 for rehoming mate ive just done it with a 5.5ft beauty,yee check out the thread got my dream igg and his viv build that has destroyed my house is thread named huge viv build need help as the mrs dont know yet lol well done and let us all know how he gets on


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

i am so glad that past all the bitching etc this iggie has a good home.
big up Ludo!!!

nice one laura, 

listen laura i have some pics of him from when i was at martins. as you are his new parent would you like me to post them??

4.5 ft. i well thought he was bigger. 
maybe it is stunted growth due to his previous poor care before martin.

hopef ully he will come on leaps and bounds. 
so he has to be on permanent meds. so does half the human population of this country lol.

i cant wait to see ludo rockin in his (not so) free world. 
:2thumb:

mahender and seraphine.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Haha thanks everyone for the lovely comments 

Today Me and mom will be getting Ludo out for a run around 

What he DESPERATELY needs is some good heating in his naffy viv at the moment :O
Its aweful!
Whilst hes out tonight, i'm going to screw in another bulb holder lower down so the top and bottom is getting some heat!

I'm thinking of eventually using reptile radiators and all that buisiness as it might help heat a larger area. Thinking of using lights too, but we'll see!

Eventually me and mom would love to make him a nice out door aviary thing for when we have good day in summer so he can getsome REAL UV rays 

Soaking up the sun B-)


And yes mehender that would be great tar


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

What a lovely boy. He will be a stunner once he's got his heating and meds sorted. 

Well done for taking on the financial (and emotional!!) drain that this little ig will be, not many people would do that! But hopefully if he gets his diet sorted things might balance out a bit and lifetime meds might not be necessary, its amazing what these guys can recover from!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hes smashing!

Just gave him a good spray and a head scratch


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

he is beautiful hope everything works out for him


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

*pictures of ludo at his intermediate owner*


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Isn't he a stunner :flrt:

Its aweful, quite a few of his spines are going to come off cos of the amount of stuck shed on him 

He was LOVING the bath last night, I think he could have fallen asleep if we let him haha


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

congrats on taking him on, he looks like a stunner!!!


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

well done matey he is a stunner keep up the good work and keep us uptodate


----------



## Cheese (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow he truley is gorgeous :flrt:. Good luck with him and its so good hes now found his perfect home.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just a few questions. Have you given him his liquid calcium and how was he???? Did you have any help?? Remember its 4ml twice daily! Have you given him 1ml of the other medicine and shook the bottle b4 giving it him through the syringe? Lastly remember he needs his antibiotics injection tommorow!!! On the top of his back legs!!! I miss him!!! One of the hardest decisions I have made rehoming him!!!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

best name ever! :flrt:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> Just a few questions. Have you given him his liquid calcium and how was he???? Did you have any help?? Remember its 4ml twice daily! Have you given him 1ml of the other medicine and shook the bottle b4 giving it him through the syringe? Lastly remember he needs his antibiotics injection tommorow!!! On the top of his back legs!!! I miss him!!! One of the hardest decisions I have made rehoming him!!!


 
Heya martin 

Hes doing amazingly!!!
Just needs his 1ml and other 4ml of stuff ^^

He fell asleep on my lap earlier hehe, LOVES fuss, abit hissy at times if theres any unusual noise etc but hes brilliant 

Running around my living room getting into everything at the mo hehe

And yes injection tomorrow, good ole injection haha

He will be having his bath as soon as he is out from under this table!!!!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Day 2.

Ludo now has an extra light in his viv, only an extra 60W at the moment but soon that will change!

Hes been out for 2 run arounds, pics to follow about that 
Pretty much fell asleep on my lap whilst I was stroking him.

Had his meds perfectly fine, not even a bat of the eyelids.

Now hes having a nice warm bath to stimulate some bowel movements and for some extra liquids 

Pics to follow of his tail also, shows how part of his tail could eventually fall off due to shed being left on. Helped him on some areas earlier, at one point, there was THREE LAYERS of shed...


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Didn't Mahender type something that said injections are NOT to be given to an iggy through the hind legs in a previous post?
Glad to see he's doing okay. Have been following his progress.
My max is tearing up my living room exploring right now.
We send him our wishes


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Perfect shaped iguana!
Love the body colour!

Great!:no1:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

right, EPIC failure with trying to give his injection... I've been told to give it him in the hind leg but it is VERY tough so gave up in the end...

Hes going vets tomorrow early morning to be shown PROPERLY how to do it!!!!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

It HAS to be put in his hind legs as its got a kidney infection so the antibiotic has to go straight to the kidneys which it will do if injected into its hind legs. Can you please ring me bradders as I wanna chat with you for 2 mins.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been trying to do it in his hind legs, we are going to the vets tomorrow so i can be shown by a professional how to do it to ensure he is getting it properly.

Then I will fell very much more comfortable as the vet will know exactly what she is doing and I can see first hand how to do it also.


----------



## reticmadness79 (May 7, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> It HAS to be put in his hind legs as its got a kidney infection so the antibiotic has to go straight to the kidneys which it will do if injected into its hind legs. Can you please ring me bradders as I wanna chat with you for 2 mins.


Martin in your previous thread you said its kidneys are failing,now your saying infection,theirs a difference.







17-11-2009, 07:36 PM 
martindean30








Super Citizen








 Join Date: Aug 2008
Posts: 783 









*has anyone got experience with injecting reptiles?* 
My Iguana is really ill!!! Its kidney is failing, its got a high phosphors level AND no bloody calcium in it! Ive got to inject it with a needle!!!!! Has anyone ever injected a reptile before??? How easy is it?
​Thats why Mahender said cant be injected into the hind legs.
sorry to butt in,
Bradders best thing to do is take to the vets (If you havnt already)and double check the diagnosis again sorry


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> I have been trying to do it in his hind legs, we are going to the vets tomorrow so i can be shown by a professional how to do it to ensure he is getting it properly.
> 
> Then I will fell very much more comfortable as the vet will know exactly what she is doing and I can see first hand how to do it also.


just got to say a big well done to you is great ludo is now getting the care he needs keep up the good work and im sure once you have seen the vet do it you will feel a lot more comfortable doing it yourself :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am dont worry, hes booked in for the 2nd of december, thats the soonest i could get him with the best vet i know!!!

Was going to take him somewhere closer but upon further questioning, the vet tried to tell me that he should be ok on lettuce and kale.... so having to wait abit longer for my good vet in shifnal!

But I am still going vet tomorrow so they can show me how to inject him, or do you think I should leave it until i get him rechecked...?

Cos now im worried if hes been prescribed wrong, I dont want the meds making him actually ill or worse...

Work will be docking me time tomorrow to go vets for him so want to make sure to either take him to carry on injection, or wait for a second opinion on his bloods and feacals when they get done next week?


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

cam cap said:


> just got to say a big well done to you is great ludo is now getting the care he needs keep up the good work and im sure once you have seen the vet do it you will feel a lot more comfortable doing it yourself :2thumb::2thumb:


 
Oh yeah i'm sure I will once I know EXACTLY what i'm doing, not jsut being told to stick it in his leg like 

Hes been REALLY good with me poking and proding him and giving him meds so far.

Has a bath every day and a bloody good soak of his viv, trying to locate some large logs as martin kept the ones he had in with him.

they are harder to find than i though (specially when i have about 5 woods by me haha :|)


----------



## reticmadness79 (May 7, 2009)

Bradders100 said:


> I am dont worry, hes booked in for the 2nd of december, thats the soonest i could get him with the best vet i know!!!
> 
> Was going to take him somewhere closer but upon further questioning, the vet tried to tell me that he should be ok on lettuce and kale.... so having to wait abit longer for my good vet in shifnal!
> 
> ...


just have a word with the vet tomorrow and find out which vet saw ludo when martin took him they should be able to get a copy of the blood tests.


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> they are harder to find than i though (specially when i have about 5 woods by me haha :|)


 
lol no what you mean i was on the look out for some bigger logs for my bosc


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

To reticmadness79
Yes, I still want to get them double checked again with someone im used to dealing with and can deffinately trust, hes helped loads of my pets and saved my boscs life when he became very ill.
So still to the vets in the morning 
Find by me, less time in boring work 

To cam cap
My bosc is FAAAAAR to lazy for logs lol, cork bark or loads of space is all he will have haha

He had a lovely big root thing in with him, NEVER used it 

Now hes out all the time now he only has a stone, water bowl and two cork bark hides haha



EDITED 'cos im a rubbish speller tonight haha


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

lmao that's what mine ended up with is a piece of cork bark and a slap of slate and well got to say she loves it


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

The priscribtion is 100% correct as he has been to the best reptile vets in Manchester. Ask Mahender if you want about them. You need to get his medical history from Ashleigh vets in manchester and I got told that his kidneys are bad AND he has a infection in his kidneys also. He is on 2 oral medicines AND a needle for the infection in his kidneys. DO NOT I repeat DO NOT delay the antibiotics injection!!! Please!!!!!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

bloody ell my new viv is MASSIVE!!!! :lol2: I could fit in there never mind an iggy!!!:lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> The priscribtion is 100% correct as he has been to the best reptile vets in Manchester. Ask Mahender if you want about them. You need to get his medical history from Ashleigh vets in manchester and I got told that his kidneys are bad AND he has a infection in his kidneys also. He is on 2 oral medicines AND a needle for the infection in his kidneys. DO NOT I repeat DO NOT delay the antibiotics injection!!! Please!!!!!


so he has an infection in his kidneys now? This is why i'm going for another opinion, I keep getting alot of different info, one min his kidneys are failing and he has renal failure then its an infection. I'm getting him checked out again So I personally am comfortable and fully know whats wrong with him and how I can help to every extent I can.

I am getting him checked out by my vet again, still going to make them get his past records, but still I want my own vet confirming his problems and the severity of it.

And I dont care if they are 'the best' ive been recommended to 'the best' and they wouldnt even pick up my snake.

I will go to who im most comfortable with im afraid, id rather be safe than sorry.
The one oral is calcium and the other is fortekor which is every other day so he wont be having that till tomorrow. the calcium is twice a day yes. the injection every 3 days.

Unfortunately he is going to have to wait for it until the mornning until im 100% confident that I am injecting him properly


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> bloody ell my new viv is MASSIVE!!!! :lol2: I could fit in there never mind an iggy!!!:lol2:


 
and yes we all know about your getting another iguana, but can you post that on your own thread please as this is meant to be about Ludo

thanks


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

you tell him lol :2thumb:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

cam cap said:


> you tell him lol :2thumb:


 
So basically to everyone...


I am not comfortable with giving him his injection tonight. We are in the vets early in the morning so that a PROFESSIONAL can show me how its done.

He is going to the vets on the 2nd of december for a check up and more bloods im hoping, this is for my own peace of mind and comfort and knowledge of whats wrong and to what severity etc. 

I am totally here for Ludo, even if he has gotten a little grumpy now he has abit better heat in his viv, but I genuinly love him and his nosey character already.

Me and mom could never part with him unless we have 100% reason to and we are both trying our hardest to make him happy.

He will be having a brilliant viv made as me and mom want him to be in a bigger enclosure as obviously the one he is in at the moment is terrible and nowhere near sufficient enough!


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

well he will be a lot happier and better looked after now you have him its great you have the plans for a better/bigger viv for him and as you have said only do what you a 100% happy doing and im sure the vets will give you all the info you need you have all my respect for taking him on and im sure he will pull through and give you years of happyness :no1:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

yes I hope so 

Or years of soreness if he carries on getting grumpier  

Its ok though ^^ Cos I respect him for being grumpy, he has a right after everything hes been through to be honest!

Id be grumpy if i wasn't feeling well :O


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

alright everyone. hi laura and ludo.

i never actually said ashleigh were the best in manchester or anywhere.
i said i take seraphine ther and i find them good. they are the nearest herp specialist around.
i do however trust my vet and would recommend them.

here are the contabt details for them should you need.
221 upper chorlton road
manchester
m16 ode
01618816868

maybe they could fax you his records or summit.

sorry you are having trouble and the articles i pulled were from the internet i have never had to administer injections and would personally leave it to my vet.

good luck at the vets and keep us posted laura.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you again Mehender, you've beenn very helpful and supportive as has alot on here


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> Again, dont clog my thread with your own buisiness when it has nothing to do with Ludo or me...
> 
> personally I don't care you have a big viv for another iguana... If you want Mehender to know about it, PM him please...


 
bradders im sure by now u no he doesn't listen lol but i gotta admit martin keep to your own threads


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Ludo is lovely! Well done for taking him on and also for waiting to see the vet before any further attempts to inject him, better to leave it overnight and get it right than risk anything going wrong. 
Hope he has a long, healthy and happy life with you. :notworthy:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Heres some pics!!!

"Noone will see me under this glass shelf....."









"Mmmmm good head scratchings!!!"









"Oooo corners! And stargate atlantis "









"I'm a good boy after my medicines "










Poorly tail from bad shedding most likely


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't need him to make me one when I can make one myself for cheaper

Thanks anyway though!


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

bradders you must have the patients of a saint, and i am not talking about ludo if you know what i mean.lol
people can give advise which is very helpful but at the end of the day you have to go with your gut feeling and what makes you happy (and ludo).
i wish you, mum and ludo all the best and would love to be kept up to date on his recovery.:2thumb:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

yonark said:


> bradders you must have the patients of a saint, and i am not talking about ludo if you know what i mean.lol
> people can give advise which is very helpful but at the end of the day you have to go with your gut feeling and what makes you happy (and ludo).
> i wish you, mum and ludo all the best and would love to be kept up to date on his recovery.:2thumb:


 
Everyone will be 

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

guy :S

I have a picture of a lizard in my dp inside his hide :S


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

reticmadness79 said:


> easy mistake :lol2:


Lol It is indeed 

Hard to tell nowadays ^^

I'm fine by it ^^


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> Am a girl
> 
> lol
> 
> But yes I am building my own


.....hey it doesn't say your sex next to your username, only in your profile. Also Bradders is a rather unisex username.

finally I may have just noticed a boyfriend is at the bottom of your sig...but hey I'm open minded!:2thumb:


----------



## likes_it_natural (Nov 11, 2009)

i was actually meaning the pik in ur profile the name bradders made me think u was a guy aswell soz


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> .....hey it doesn't say your sex next to your username, only in your profile. Also Bradders is a rather unisex username.
> 
> finally I may have just noticed a boyfriend is at the bottom of your sig...but hey I'm open minded!:2thumb:


 
Haha it's ok ^^

Bradders is shortened for my last name anyway 

XD


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

tut tut tut :O

hahaha

XD

the yellow joker top is actually from top man so it is actually a boys top lol

love that top :O


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> ye.....right......:whistling2:
> 
> pfft you guys are crazy.


 
Haha ye right indeed lol

Is that halo in your sig...

OMG it is x_x

<3 halo


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> Is that halo in your sig...


....sure is baby...:lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

love it 

sooooooooo much ^^

but im abit sad like that ^^


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

well that veered well away from the point of the thread lol XD


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> well that veered well away from the point of the thread lol XD


...your fault.

....wooo LUDO! I LOVE YOU, YOU PRINCE OF IGGYS!

where is Ludo living atm then, I demand more photos!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ludo is living in the living room at the mo where he gets a HUGE sspace to run around in (sorry i mean try and climb or sleep in cornerd in!)

He will eventually be moved into my room 

Along with my other 15 vivariums


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

yep we need more pics


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

XD

My poor phone!

And poor Ludo being perved on 

I know hes dead sexy for a sicky creature but your all gonna make him have a big head !!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, viv building is pretty basic.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Martindean.. 

I would kinda prefer it if you stay out of Ludos life now...

Ive spoken to exotic direct, I cant insure him, because the problems are long lasting. Ive already spoken to them...

and also, Ive told you, he is already going the vets TWICE in 2 weeks, tomorrow for his jab, and 2nd december for check up.

how do you know he needs antibiotics?

Surely the vet would have seen the infection and given you some?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I bet this viv is nicer than yours!!! :lol2:


I'm sure I won't be rehoming any of my inhabitants :lol2:


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> well Id rather trust a tradesman as I know that he knows what he is doing as he is a professional!!! I bet this viv is nicer than yours!!! :lol2:


probably is mate, but at least i can take pride in mine knowing that they are each designed specificaly for each animal with everything setup, secure and working to keep my animals happy, healthy and stimulated.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

High five to that aaron!

Martin, you are really starting to do my head in...


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

None of this is sinking in because hes still getting excited about how great this viv is... Its a box with glass windows get over it


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm a little angry and upset, as I wanted this thread to be about Ludos progress...

Its pretty much ruined now by martins stupid comments

(and yes the whole fiasco with whether i was a boy or a girl but that got sorted! im a girl btw :O)

But regardless, i wanted this thread to be something positive about a sick animal...

a sick animals that i will be paying towars, without insurance, without benefits and pretty much not alot of financial help.

Me and mom scrape together to put all our animals first


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> so you are saying anyone can do Jeff Pollitts job???? *Try saying that to his face!!*:bash:
> At least he has good references which is more than you have!!!


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Yeah I'll bet he'll be well mad.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sorry martin, but you are!

I was willing to give you the benefit of the doubt, you had no respect when dealing with Ludo when I came to pick him up

Iguanas are a very large, dangerous lizard.
They dmeand alot of time and repect, ill or not.
To be honest, every animal does.

you also made my cousin hold your boa when he didnt want to, you said yourself the boa hadnt been fed so was probably hungry, my cousin was very uncomfortable about holding it yet you just gave it to him, thats a very irresponsible thing to do

If it had bitten my cousin and he dropped it and hurt it, you would only have yourself to blame


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> I dont get bored of my pets, all I can say is I cannot wait to prove you lot wrongs and so what if you have 17 years of experience?? Ive had 15, yet you all seem to try make me sound bad. :bash::devil:


Nobody needs to make you sound bad you do the worlds best job of that all by yourself! :whistling2: 
Seriously though go make another thread or research your next victim sorry i mean pet! cause this is a thread about Ludo the iguana not the martindean show.
Well done Bradders your doing an amazing job by the looks of things just ask a mod to clean this thread up tomm for you and keep posting the updates we are all keen to see this iggy get back to how it should be and thrive in the future under your great care :2thumb:


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I dont get bored of my pets, all I can say is I cannot wait to prove you lot wrongs and so what if you have 17 years of experience?? Ive had 15, yet you all seem to try make me sound bad. :bash::devil:


i can honestly say i hope you really do prove people wrong and take on board what good advice people have been giving you and manage to keep your next animal happy and healthy for the rest of its life!
and im not saying because ive had reps for 17 years i know any more or am better than anyone else, what im saying is for the past 17 years i have been researching and learning about the animals i keep and taking advice of others in order to keep my pets as happy as they can be!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

RALFERS08 said:


> Nobody needs to make you sound bad you do the worlds best job of that all by yourself! :whistling2:
> Seriously though go make another thread or research your next victim sorry i mean pet! cause this is a thread about Ludo the iguana not the martindean show.
> Well done Bradders your doing an amazing job by the looks of things just ask a mod to clean this thread up tomm for you and keep posting the updates we are all keen to see this iggy get back to how it should be and thrive in the future under your great care :2thumb:


 
thanks for that, i really wanted this to be possitive, but how dare you martin take a dig at me when i took a sick animal from you?

I travelled to stockport, paid my cousin £50 to get me to you so i canpick up an ill animal that im going to spend my hard earned wages on getting better.

im house bound alot now for Ludo, and i dont mind, i want him better, so im going to do what it takes, i didnt have to help you on this. but i have. ive put up with the stick, but stick from you, you have some :censor:ing nerve


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh i was thinking of getting him microchipped also when hes more stable etc!

Thats to the nice general public


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks again 

Still love your beardies


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

Bradders100 said:


> Would really like this thread cleaned of any argument involving martindean30 if thats possible


Ditto this. This thread should be left for progress with the little(big) guy for the people who are interested and care.

Good Luck Bradders!

Let us know how you get on tomorrow.

:2thumb:


----------



## Ebola Infected (Mar 20, 2009)

*goodluck Bradders*

hi. i have been following this thread (as has everyone on this forum). i think Bradders has been brilliant in taking on the iggy, she has really shone with handling the doubters and knockers since she volunteered. her last couple of threads of being at Martins house and the environment/situation thrust upon her & how she has handled it shows her maturity/confidence and independence. i am confident that the iggy is in great hands & if i was the previous owner of ludo i would be happy for the iggys futue and only post positive/greatful messages. BEST WISHES TO BRADDERS & FAMILY (pets classed as family too). cheers


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Right 

I'm glad I waited to go the vets!

Told me its never good to inject into the back of the legs and showed me how to do it in his front leg ^^

He only has anouth meds for 2 more shots (thats only 4 shots out of this pot :O) and i'm off to get him more!

he was VERY good and wasnt even that grumpy with me after 

Well dont for Ludo 

does Ludo really look that distressed? does anyone else think I can't handle him, cos he looks (and was) pretty darn relaxed there (icky works clothes )


----------



## reticmadness79 (May 7, 2009)

Glad you took him back,what did they say bout the diagnosis?
And must say he looks qiute chilled,good for you :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

looks nice and chilled to me and great news that you waited to go to the vets as now you can do it knowing your doing it right well done keep up the great work and lots of pic's of course :2thumb:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

id get a 2nd opinion on your vets as mine told me it NEEDS it in its back legs (I had him before her AND THIS WAS TOLD TO ME AFTER THE BLOOD TEST WAS DONE) as the antibiotic wont go to the kidneys if injected elsewhere. Ill ring Ashleighs (as Ashleigh vet surgery has qualified REPTILE vets not just normal ones) to double check, did you give him a blood test whilst you was there??? If not, why not?


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

all i can say is...

well done on rehoming that iggy from the most annoying/stupidist person ive witnessed to date.

martin: you dont deserve another rep you cant look after any if not you get bored of them just go and play on the swings and roundabouts with all the other wastes of space.

Looks like bradders is doing a amazing job on that igg! looks happy....unlike the pics you had up wen with you that time!

So please stop posting on this thread, bradders is doing a great job and you should be happy that some1 is doing a better job than you did but saying that my 3 yr old would do better!

rant over. again.


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

For an animal that was up until recently quite defensive, nice and calm is an indicator of the animals stress levels rising. 

i would personally reframe from holding it at all and leave it in a suitably sized and kitted out enclosure where it can rest in peace until a vet appointment has been booked for it within the next 48 hours. i would guess that if this iguana actually does have the problems it was diagnosed with, and its current state, without immediate medical attention within the next 48 hours, irreversable damage will most likely occur.

my personal oppinion on the keeping of these animals is that it is a 'states' trend, in the usa many states have ample temperatures for iggies to thrive in, kept in gardens they do very well with responsible care. how ever that does not reflect the situation here in england, whilst we have the humidty bit right, for the most part we live in a cold and dark climate.

the novelty of large vegetarian lizards that cuddle you like in the simpsons is very far from the real life six foot monster that requires determined handling in order to keep it tame.

i hope the animal makes a full recovery, or at least some sort of recovery so minds can be laid to rest.


----------



## Jeremyisking (Aug 25, 2009)

i think he was probably just being nice.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

love Ludo hope he's doing well in your hands.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

He looks pretty relaxed and comfortable to me :2thumb:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just wanna know which vets are right or wrong as we both have got conflicting information given as hers told her to inject it in its front and mine said its back legs!! All I know is ive heard lots of praise about Ashleigh vets truthfully. You never said if you had a blood test done???


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I did see a proper reptile vet today thank you very much ^^

But it was only for 5 minutes to show me how to inject him

I have a proper appointment with the vet I trust more than anyone with my animals on the 2nd of december. Tomorrow I'm ringing my vet again so they can get Ludos records, then I will be getting in touch with Ludos first vets, getting some more information from them and telling them he has been rehomed and my vet should be asking for his records soon 

Ludo WILL be having bloods taken again as I want a second opinion off someone I know and trust and has helped me for many many years!

I have already said on here that Ludo is borrowing my bearded dragons UV light at the moment 

he will be getting is own at the end of the month
as i already spent his UV light money on actual heat for him, i.e. bulbs and holders, and food 

Ludo has taen his meds briliantly today, such a lovely character


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

reaper1 said:


> For an animal that was up until recently quite defensive, nice and calm is an indicator of the animals stress levels rising.
> 
> i would personally reframe from holding it at all and leave it in a suitably sized and kitted out enclosure where it can rest in peace until a vet appointment has been booked for it within the next 48 hours. i would guess that if this iguana actually does have the problems it was diagnosed with, and its current state, without immediate medical attention within the next 48 hours, irreversable damage will most likely occur.
> 
> ...


I appreciate what you are saying

He is already on medication and I hold him only to give him his meds/take him in and out of his bath/ or to put him away if hes been out for a run

I dont do 'trends', Ludo is an animal that needs care and attention. 

I do not watch the simpsons so have to admit I dont know about that.

i never once assumed that this iguana will be some scaley puppy dog, I see when hes gettting agitated and give him his space until hes calmed down (i.e. if hes been having a run about and doesnt want to go back into his viv, understandable to be honest)

Things are getting sorted for him.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

whats the name of the surgery you went to? As it should say on thier website if they are reptile specialist or not or are you too scared to say incase I look them up on the net and find out they dont specialise in reptiles? Anyone can look up Ashleigh vets in Manchester on google it says on thier website they specialise in reptiles!!!


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

the second of december is quite a while away for an animal that in theory has a rather life threatening issue on its hands.

i feel that this situation should be treated with a lot more severity and urgency, its not a walk in the park for this igguana and despite its 'outer appearance' the rehoming process coupled with the illnesses and medication/ventinary treatment all adds up to large amounts of stress that will begin to weaken its immune system. 

if the vet really is that far booked up then my most urgent peice of advice is to leave the animal alone, handling only for medication. apart from that this animal needs to be left in solitude so that it may calm down and regain some strength.

edit - my apologies the trends thing was not directed at you but at the whole idea of igguanas being kept in england.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

reaper1 said:


> the second of december is quite a while away for an animal that in theory has a rather life threatening issue on its hands.
> 
> i feel that this situation should be treated with a lot more severity and urgency, its not a walk in the park for this igguana and despite its 'outer appearance' the rehoming process coupled with the illnesses and medication/ventinary treatment all adds up to large amounts of stress that will begin to weaken its immune system.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate what your sayiing and I am treating this seriously. He is being seen as soon as possible. We are trying to get him in sooner but reptile vets arent always in.

the veterinary surgery i went to today was manor vets. the reptile vets nurse showed me how to inject the animal and we showed her the meds he was on. the proper vet was in edgbaston at the time but her nurse travelled for us so we could see her


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

fair point bradders, lets hope the igguana has the strength to battle it out with the aid of the medication.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

reaper1 said:


> fair point bradders, lets hope the igguana has the strength to battle it out with the aid of the medication.


 
thank you reaper, I appreciate your worries and your calm advice, not jumping down my throat.

Ludo would have been in sooner but vet works alternate weekends and isnt in this saturday, mom couldnt book anymore time off work this week to take me to the vets during the week, but asked if she could work from home a couple of days next week to take me and him to the vets.

i wish it could be sooner and I really hope hes a fighter!


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

hi everyone i tried not posting and giving martin the benifit of the doubt with the poorly iggy before he rehomed i since have looked at a few more of his posts and have to agree with everyone else what are you doing keeping reps .
lundo is strating to look a bit better he looks like he is responding well in the last pick.
i would'nt bother the vet with questions that have been awnsered by the vet nurse she will have all the info she needs and will know what she is doing.
nice one with the big efort your putting in with this gorgeous giant keep up the good work:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Right, off to give Ludo his second lot of oral meds  Back in abit!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

si_griggs said:


> martin stop repeating yourself and leave the thread plz we all beg you start your own thread and leave bradders


 
He's lying about me in his other threads ^^


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

martindean30 said:


> AMYLOU its called having time off work, if you was looking after something (or one) thats is ill do you say work is more important than that who is ill NO YOU HAVE A DAY OFF WORK!!!


And that sounds like it's being spoken by someone who doesn't currently have a job and doesn't know how important it is - if you've got a job in the current economic climate - to KEEP that job.

I commend Bradders for pursuing an independent vet's assessment, even if it is going to take a little longer - and for checking with a vet/vet nurse about how to give the injection instead of just stabbing randomly and hoping she got it right. That poor iguana's colour isn't fantastic, and I look forward to (hopefully) seeing photos of Ludo in much better condition in the months to come.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just checked the date the meds were given to martin, they were given to him on the 17th of this month...

So how much meds has he missed? so i can inform the vets


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

martindean30 said:


> like I said I NEVER INJECTED IT, the VET did so


So the vet injected it, not you. And you expected that Bradders would be able to inject it without any instruction even though you never injected him yourself and had a vet to instruct you?



> unless you are saying vets dont know what they are doing sshisto??? (Or whatever your nick is)


My *name* is Ssthisto, yes.

And I've had the distinct misfortune to have entrusted one of my animals to a vet who didn't know what he was doing with THAT animal (and the vet's mismanagement of the animal resulted in brain damage and a permanent shift in temperament), so yes, I think it's possible that a vet might not know what they're doing. 

YOUR vet might well have been fine, and I didn't actually say your vet didn't know what he/she was doing, what I did say is that it's good that Bradders decided to have her vet show her how to do the injection rather than Bradders trying and hurting the iguana because she didn't know how to do it correctly - and that it is ALSO good that Bradders is going to go and get another vet's opinion and do the blood tests again, just to make sure that the issues identified by your vet are still the issues that need treatment, and that she is giving the iguana the best possible care.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

the vet gave me the meds AND gave it him on the Wednesday 18th I believe, the jab wasnt then due till the Saturday(which you did) I had given him his oral medicine (both of them on the Thursday) so he never missed none as the jab is once every 3 days whereas the liquid calcium is twice daily and the other one is once every other day. SO HE MISSED NONE


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Bradders 
im not having a go at all but could you tell me a few things 
did martin give you a vial of meds 
How many needles did he give you 
did he tell you how much to draw off foir each jab
did he mention iodine cotton wool and how to remove the needle ? 

I am awqare you are doing the best for Ludo and commend you : victory:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I will deffinately be contacting his vet tomorrow to get every bit of detail possible.

If ludo does die now, i really will blame you, that week would have been crucial

any week would have been crucial!

this is getting me really upset


EDIT: CORRECTED MYSELF AND APPOLOGISED TO MARTIN AS I GOT THE WEEKS MIXED UP


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

did martin give you a vial of meds He gave me all his meds, some of which had been misplaced and him and his mom were searching around for it.

How many needles did he give you 9 syringes and 9 needle ends.

did he tell you how much to draw off foir each jab no, luckily i know to read the label the vets put on

did he mention iodine cotton wool and how to remove the needle ? Yes he did mention this


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

pat on the back badders and don't worry im sure that ludo will pull through and like i said in the last pic he looked like an improvment had been made.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

This has given me a great idea :O a positive one at that 

I'm going to talk to my vet asap and see if I can make my own animals first aid kit :O

i.e. for situations where vets arent always available etc etc like for wounds or anything...

Hmmmmmm

I only use the top bit in the door of my fridge for any animals meds (we take any food thats in that part to) or a draw in my room.

But an animal first aid kit would be great :O


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> This has given me a great idea :O a positive one at that
> 
> I'm going to talk to my vet asap and see if I can make my own animals first aid kit :O
> 
> ...



I got iguanas for dummies for cheap not long ago... it was down to £2.50 in a store and i grabbed it 

Inside it has this
"First-aid supplies
- 1 container of blood-stop powder or a box of cornstarch
- 1 bottle of betadine (povidone-iodine)
- 1 tube of triple antibiotic ointment
- 1 reptile veterinarian"


i'm not sure if these are supplies to be used on the iggy or an owner after battle with said iggy :lol2: but yeah you can buy loads of first aid stuff that helps until you can get to a vets... beaphor stuff is usually good but you need to know what your doing!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

they are for the owner i think if been in battle with iggy 

although the blood stopping stuff would be usefull if your ig ripped a claw out etc i guess


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thats what i thought 

I tell you the books pretty good. Its basic stuff, pretty big book, but really really interesting read like. Not bad for £2.50


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

beaphor has this amazing viv disinfectant :O

It smells clean and it foams aswell if you spray abit onto a sponge :flrt: Love cleaners that foam, i like to think it means they are doing their job and killing any nasties in the viv/on hides or bowls etc!!!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, they do a good range of stuff, but some of it should be used with caution.

i had to write this... i particularly liked it.

"It's a dog-eat-dog world out there. Or, in this case, a snake-eat-lizard, lizard-eat-lizard, dog-eat-lizard, cat-eat-lizard, lizard-bite-dog, hedgehog-skewer-lizard, ferret-eat-lizard, lizard-pounce-on-small-bird, big-bird-bite-off-lizards-tail, lizard-crush-small-mammal, and any-other-combination-you-can-think-of world."


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> Yeah, they do a good range of stuff, but some of it should be used with caution.
> 
> i had to write this... i particularly liked it.
> 
> ...


Love it


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> I can see an end to this thread, passed down to the moderators of this land by the mighty thor himself.
> 
> Cast from mythril and forged in the fiery furnaces of the depths of Tartarus
> 
> ...


omg the hammer! But Thors hammer isn't an actual hand held thing, it scans people for Goa'uld larvae and sends them to a prison if they have one inside them...

oops this aint stargate...:lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

i miss the proper stargate 

Stargate universe is RUBBISH x_x


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> i miss the proper stargate
> 
> Stargate universe is RUBBISH x_x


GTFO! It's good! It's a darker tone but I like it, kinda like battle-star galactica without the suck!

what about Atlantis?


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

original and atlantis = good

new one, so super crap its shocking


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> original and atlantis = good
> 
> new one, so super crap its shocking


wtf girl! You just can't stand dark serious survival tales! Seriously this is like when Atlantis started and the city was in trouble, just darker. I think the actor for Dr. rush is very good.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

everyone seems over the top x_x

i hated the main woman person on atlantis, omg, what was with her freaky eyes :|

She could stare for AGES :|


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW Major subject change :lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thats what happens when joeyboy talks on my thread :O

XD:whistling2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> Nahhhh, they would all be weighing up who they could take down first for food


pfft military personal!

N who said this is ur thread, you made the first post, dont make you queen of threads!:gasp::lol2:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

oi stop hogging the thread...im ashamed at you all....LOL


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

ROFL XD

Ahhhhhh, I have a head ache ^^

All fun aye !!!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

holy monkey balls. lmao.

I am not even getting into this. i know what i said and nknow what i didn't

this is another quality regressive thread. 
laura maybe you could get the mods to delete half the thread and get back to the topic.

---DONE!

martin, i iwll not be helping you. i gave you the benefit of the doubt as i would with anyone and i also give everyone the chance to mess up once. 
which they usually do. and guess what you have mate.

i would not recommend you get another iguana, and if you do i cannot help you. 

please do not spread my name around i will not be looking at your new viv.
i am not getting in to this bitching and fro-ing.

as i said at the start it isnt baout egos it is baout the iguana. 
ludo is with laura know so my dealings with martin have finished.

mahender


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ludo has been a brilliant iguana today, went for his shot in his FRONT LEG, took ALLLL his meds, did drible a little as he didnt open his mouth properly at one stage, but other than that hes been brilliant and I hope he survives after everything thats happened


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

i hope too, and mahender thank you for putting my mind at ease, over you helping martindean! He is not worth wasting your valuable experience on!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Right...


I have just spent twenty minutes cleaning this thread up. Can I remind YOU ALL of a few forum rules...


No swearing (at all - there is no excuse)
No insulting, threatening or abusing other members
There wasn't just one person at fault here and it's only because I don't have time to go through every body that I haven't handed out a heap of infractions.

Now, the only reason I didn't delete the whole thread is I believe Ludo deserves a thread that will document his long road to recovery.

Keep it civil and lets hear loads more about Ludo!


Cheers

Andy


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you sooooooooo much!!!!

I really appreciate this, can you tell me how to block martindean30 please, sick of the rubbish hes been spreading about me, and all the lying and hijacking threads.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd also like to thank Fraggle for saying those kind words on martings now closed thread


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Go to user cp and then edit ignore list


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks, but no use if hes being banned now ^^


and everything is... kinda right in the world


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> thanks, but no use if hes being banned now ^^
> 
> 
> and everything is... kinda right in the world


well almost..there's the issue of you and SG:U, but this is about Ludo.: victory:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Rofl!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

No bans yet.

If you have any specific concerns then please report the specific post and it can be dealt with.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> I'd also like to thank Fraggle for saying those kind words on martings now closed thread



that's quite alright, m'darlin'!

just in case.. i'll repeat it here... 
_
"just to add- i met ludo today and he's looking happy as... and also, bradders is one of the most dedicated rep keepers and rehomers i have ever had the pleasure to meet. her animals want for nothing, and she and her family go to every length to put their pets first."_

i will refrain from giving my opinion of a particular member. but only cos i'm too sleepy to get into b:censor:ch mode, and don't want to undo the hassle of a thread cleanup. 

:lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

awww fankoo hunny


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

all is good and peacefull on the thread now wooooooo!!! and no more numptys yay!!!!!!!!!!hows ludo doing today good i hope.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

hehe, yay!!! hope he's doing well today- can't wait to see the new viv when u get it done.
thought of a name for your new baby yet? x

(ps... watch out... chris wants ludo- he's sooooo jealous!!!)


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

tehe 

he cant have him :O 

And not yet :O

Im going tait till i know for certain what sex it is :O

Unlike last time when 'she' turned into a 'he' haha XD


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> tehe
> 
> he cant have him :O
> 
> ...



hehe!!! i had the opposite- i have a tremper hybino that i bought to put to my mack het albino girl- then 'earl' turned out to be a girl!!! lol!!!

i'd watch it- if you find chris hiding in your garden he's out to steal him... mwuahahahaha!!!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Today for Ludo!*

This morning, Ludo took his calcium liquids brilliantly. Gave him a quick fuss and put him back.

I went to work early as they were nice enough to say i could make up hours I lost on sunday.

Tonight Ludo will be getting a nice warm bath, some yummy dinner, and unfortunately, more liquid calcium syringed into his mouth :2thumb:

Tomorrow, Ludo will be moved into my room where its warmer. The new light I bought him broke :censor: was very angry when mom called me at work.

So I now have to buy ANOTHER light holder for Ludo.
All will be sorted by tomorrow hopefully  will probably use the holder that came with the viv but just need to think where to put it!!!!!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

fraggle said:


> hehe!!! i had the opposite- i have a tremper hybino that i bought to put to my mack het albino girl- then 'earl' turned out to be a girl!!! lol!!!
> 
> i'd watch it- if you find chris hiding in your garden he's out to steal him... mwuahahahaha!!!


 
Noooooooeeeeeessssss :O

not my Ludo 

Oh and also sorted out getting his history sent over to my vets ^^
So all is good 

the vet is also ringing me to tell me exactly whats wrong and how severe etc 

I will still be getting a second opinion though


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> Noooooooeeeeeessssss :O
> 
> not my Ludo
> 
> ...



yay! that should make things easier and help you with getting him healthy quicker then 

don't worry, you will get his heat sorted soon, it'll just be trial and error til you get the right place to keep them right 

are you making the new viv yourself? x


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

hopefully yes 


i want it to be sexy (H)

Was thinking of doing a huge fake rock peice, but will have to see :O


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

Glad he is on the mend have been reading the threads about him and hope he makes a full recovery and by the sounds of it he has landed on his feet in a loving home.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

thank yoooouuuu


----------



## Chrisal1973 (Oct 7, 2009)

RENT-A-GOAT said:


> Glad he is on the mend have been reading the threads about him and hope he makes a full recovery and by the sounds of it he has landed on his feet in a loving home.


I totally 2nd RENT-A-GOAT's comments if he doesn't mind me jumping on his words! You're doing an awesome job, Laura (yes, you're a girl :2thumb and I'll be checking in to hear how Ludo's improving.

As for, dare I say it, Martin whatever's loony tune waffling - Pay no heed and keep doing what you are doing, etc. E'nuff said about that, me thinks.

Good luck and keep us in the loop!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahhh i'm so glad about him being a good boy and getting his meds alright  and that he's doing well!!! keep us up to date  
Lynda and Max (and all the other animals, but max the most :lol2 xxx


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Urgent news :O

Ludo jsut did a lovely and normal looking poop in the bath!

I was worried earlier this morning as mom said it didnt look like he was eating, came home today, shows how much she pays attention, his face was covered in carrot shreds and melon bits hahaha XD

Proud of him so much

How sad :blush: being proud of your pet pooing in the bath lol

it seems his pooing is getting abit more regular now!!!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hi laura, hi ludo,
glad you are both doing well. 

well chuffed about the no stress giving him his meds.

is he seeming any better from the meds? how is his activity is he mooching around and being an ig??

many big ups to you laura.


mahender and seraphine


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

thats great about the poop  

Its funny how poop is like gold in the reptile world :lol2:


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

Pooooooooooooo!!!! thats gd more pics more pics and a big nice one badders ..


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> thats great about the poop
> 
> Its funny how poop is like gold in the reptile world :lol2:


 

Haha love it XD

And he had his injection and calcium this morning, he's not my friend now  haha

been giving him some baby food as abit of a boost (his previous vet said it was fine as i spoke to her yesterday ^^)

Hes abit more active yes, we are moving his viv into my room tomorrow so that he will be getting even more heat (hes in livingroom at the moment and can get a little cold sometimes as its a big room!) also getting him new glass cut tommorrow for the bit missing in his viv that was covered up by card board x_X

Should be getting him some nice big logs soon also and ordering him an arcadia UV bulb mondayso it should be here by tuesday 

Everything is slowly coming together ^^


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

You never know my vet "might" be wrong with the blood test results and you could have a healthy lizard:whistling2:

Just get the lizard to get a blood test done ASAP!!!! With any luck my vet will be wrong and he is well!!!!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

He's deffinately not well but Maybe not as bad as having to have meds all his life, I hope he was possibly caught early enough!

Just pricing up for all his bits for when i build his new viv ^^
Just need to get to B&Q to find wood prices!

Decided to upgrade ALLLLLL my animals aswell as i'm having so much fun sorting out the iguana XD

Woop!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> Haha love it XD
> 
> And he had his injection and calcium this morning, he's not my friend now  haha
> 
> ...


big up laura.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> You never know my vet "might" be wrong with the blood test results and you could have a healthy lizard:whistling2:
> 
> Just get the lizard to get a blood test done ASAP!!!! With any luck my vet will be wrong and he is well!!!!


 
I think Bradders is doing a fantastic job with *her* lizard and i think it would now be polite for you to just leave her to it and stop giving "advice". I believe she has already asked you to stop posting on her thread so why not concern yourself with other things :whistling2:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

not sureif you know or not. b and Q should cut wood down to size for free if you get it there.
mahender


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Usually hardware stores will cut down the wood in shop


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

B&Q are crappy seriously as EVERYTIME I go there I find theres no shop assistants there!!! No matter what section you go to!!!!!!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah we got themto do that before for us on a previous viv build (gutted we chucked it now lol XD would have been better than the one he's in, not by much but it was 6ft long and over 4ft tall and 3ft deep, would have been abit nicer for him than this one at least. had proper lighting to lol XD

GUTTED haha

Ah well, It will a very fun project to do again


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> B&Q are crappy seriously as EVERYTIME I go there I find theres no shop assistants there!!! No matter what section you go to!!!!!!


 
B&Q have always been brilliantly helpful for us, always have everything we need and theres staff everywhere in the places by us


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Can I go to yours then as the stockport branch is pathetic!!!:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Do what you like, they arent 'my' stores


----------



## Skooba (Oct 24, 2009)

Bradders100 said:


> Do what you like, they arent 'my' stores


:2thumb:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

:lol2:

chris has been looking for wood too- for a new viv for his rankins ... he mentioned he has found one that might be cheaper than b&q and i think they cut it too- i'll ask him later tonight cos he's gone out (how rude!!! lol!)
if it's cheaper i'll find out where it is as it might come in handy if you're making a huuuuuuge one!!!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

yeahhhhhh 

Thanks  That would be amazing 

I'm just sorting out pricings for upgrading all my animals!

Getting them all new UV's and stuff, going to use them reflectors also 

I'm all excited haha


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Are you still keeping us up-to-date on Ludos progress??? Has he been for a blood test yet????


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Are you still keeping us up-to-date on Ludos progress??? Has he been for a blood test yet????


You got some minerals on ya, i'll give ya that.:lol2:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've send her an apology explaining my actions on this thread!!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ludo is fine. one of his bulbs blew so had to replace that. Hes getting very arsey with taking his oral meds aswell

He is going vets wednesday for bloods, I will also be talking to the vet about some other matters which i will discuss once i've spoken to the vets etc!

His eating has dropped down quite abit so been supplementing with baby food syringed along with his meds etc

Just been trying to make him as comfortable as I can, He hasn't even been fussed with coming out either :\

The vets is going to cost £71 tahts without any extra meds or what ever, just consult and bloods done.

I feel very worried to Ludo and really hope hes strong enough to pull through all of the bad thats happened to him!


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

awwww that doesnt sound too good... Hope he pulls through!!

Fingers crossed..

xxx


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

It doesn't no, I'm trying me best though, tis all I can do really with something like this


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

iv got everything crossed for you, hope all goes well


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

surely him being "arsey" is a good thing - maybe not for you, but shows some improvement in him if he's actually putting up a fight like igs are supposed to?

hope he comes out the other end a happy, healthy iggy for you.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> Ludo is fine. one of his bulbs blew so had to replace that. Hes getting very arsey with taking his oral meds aswell
> 
> He is going vets wednesday for bloods, I will also be talking to the vet about some other matters which i will discuss once i've spoken to the vets etc!
> 
> ...


hi laura,
hope you are all well.
i concurr with kiel, hopefully his becoming arsey is due to him getting better. 

hopefully his going off food and not coming out is all attributable to him becoming healthier.

he has a top chance now he is with you so keep it up mate.
x


----------



## jimjam1977 (Apr 30, 2009)

hi ,, i've been reading this thread with aww..... i'm so glad ludo is picking up WELL DONE! you deserve a medal!:no1:

as for martin... the iggy is nothing to do with you anymore... so stop trying to aggrevate people.... 

I LOVE LUDO :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for your support still 

Ludo is refusing any oral meds now, so his calcium is being put on his food, which he isnt eating anyway x_x, and i have no idea what to do about his other stuff, I keep trying it but its wasting the meds as he literally spits it back out (lovely)

going to vet wednesday anyway so will be asking him all sorts and finding out what I can do ^^


----------



## sailfinman (May 18, 2009)

sounds like he is getting better if he is getting assy and that but only the vet will be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep sounds like his attitude is maybe taking over  good sign hopefully.
Let us know how it goes at the vets
love to you and ludo xx


----------



## Vishkha (Sep 25, 2009)

New update!


Im Josh btw, (lauras bf), Ludo has been to the vets today, and he isnt as bad as everyone first thought, his kidneys arnt failing he jsut has a very small infection which he might be over and done with just needs a tiny bit more anitbiotics for it.

His calcium lvls are a bit low but all his bones seem strong and if the heating to his viv is sorted them he will make a full recovery in no time. The vet also said hes looking in a very good condition. 

He is going back to the vets in a months time for a blood test just to make sure hes fine, but other than that he should make a full recovery. :2thumb:

Peace out all: victory:


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

yay go ludo thats great news


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

That's great news :2thumb:


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Aw thats fab news! :no1:


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

that is fantastic news  :2thumb:


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

Great news so glad to hear:2thumb:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

abosloutely wicked.
cant wait to see him back and full of attitude.

so did ashleigh vets give a wrong diagnosis??


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Absolutely awesome news, just what he deserves!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

mahender said:


> abosloutely wicked.
> cant wait to see him back and full of attitude.
> 
> so did ashleigh vets give a wrong diagnosis??


 
Maybe not wrong... ish... kinda :|

Just jumped the gun abit, He said his kidneys are actually fine and seem to have all normal levels (apart from one which was slightly high but that could be due to the mild infection he has), his calcium levels really arent as bad as everyone thought (litterally 0.0smething under the usual) But i'm still to treat him for the infection and then by the end of december, go for more bloods ^^

Got him a couple of large branches, hes tarted climbing on the one now so hes used to it being in his viv, got 2 more coming soon woop 

Planning on giving him a bath tomorrow if hes not too grumpy 
Loves having a run around the livingroom x_x not impressed with us catching him to put him back in though  haha


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for letting us know laura.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

No problem 

Will get some more pics of him weekend if he will let me ha


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hi laura just to let you know i have finally set the humidifier up.
it has ben in one day ( today 
it is set up to come on 3 x day,
for about 2.5 hours. i have also set my lotle fan to come on at the same time.
and his water heater comes on at the opposite tmes to te humidifier bein on.

first off results ar absoloutely awesome. 

both times whils it has been on so far the humidity has gone up to between 85-90% (woohoo)

when it is off ot goes back down to 55-65%.

this will totally do for me. it seems my viv regulates quite well.
the biggest thing i have noticed is his skin, even in the first day, his skin looks more hydrated.

pics below. 

the only one thing may perturb him is thnoise. me i think it is quite nice, i normally have to have total quiet and total dark.
the humidifier sounds lik a gentle stream (if you imagine enough lol)

now it is inside his viv i think he willhaveto get used to it first.
it doesnt come on at night.

yesterday:-

































today:-


















































if you look on his previous picsbehind his shoulders the little spikes were yellow. not now.








soz for the massive post everyoone else. me and laura were gonna buy these on the same day so she said she would wait till i got mine.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

amazing mahender! 

id love an ig one day and u amaze me with ur knowledge.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

wow hes looking amazing!

I finally got Ludo a new UV all for himself today, got some more branches in his viv too and a new food bowl ^^

Hes so munchable 

Everything is coming together it seems


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Great news Bradders about Ludo 
Mahender, can you pm me what kind of humidifier you've got? My soakings twice a day still aren't quite doing the job.
Thanks 
Lynda


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hi all,
Vicks Warm Moisture Humidifier. Reviews, Vicks Warm Moisture Humidifier. Ratings at Argos

it is/was on offer 28 quid instead of 38 quid.

sory lynda here it is. posted before i read pm me. lol


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

thats the one i want ^^


----------



## Skooba (Oct 24, 2009)

looks like Buy Vicks Warm Moisture Humidifier. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

Sorry if wrong

EDIT
Was too late, but I got it right


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> thats the one i want ^^


yes i know lol. thay is why i posted :2thumb:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hehe 

Should be getting one soon!

Going to talk to mom and see what she thinks of doing a big double display vivs, one half for ludo and another half for my water dragons 

(Not in the same viv together though :O)


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ludo now has two big branches in his viv, loves them as they let him get closer to his heat 100W heat bulb 

He's eaten loads today  (well more than he has been)

He's a wuss and likes to pick up one bit at a time lol


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Your iggy and set up look awesome, Mahender. And well done, Laura - you are doing a fantastic job and it sounds like Ludo is thriving under your care : victory:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thankies 

Going to wrestle with him to give him a bath tonight lol XD


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Good luck 
My max is sitting on top of the radiator just now... his favourite place as its high lol.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

We have to be carful when ludo is out now x_x

He seems to like jumping into the front (into the glass) of our fish tank x_x

The devil he is hehe XD


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha mine just did that but INTO the turt tank, he shit himself but settled down on their bask spot, haha. Might have to get some mesh for there:whistling2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol xD

Awwww 

arent they cute, the lot of them ^^

Ludo loves one of his new branches, only comes down for food then goes straight back up there!

Loves it


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ludo had his injection again today and a bath (which he did a massive poop in!) ran around the livingroom, scratched up my mom brand new wallpaper and we helped him be rid of ALOT of loose shed!

His spines are a state, i know none are eer perfect but alot are very damaged from extreme amounts of shed being stuck on them.

He seemed rather relieved with us helping bits off his legs and stuff, not to say he didnt protest abit lol

Overall Ludo is doing great and slowly going on to eat a nice full bowl of food ^^


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

I love reading this thread. I think you've done an awesome job for Ludo! Well done :2thumb:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

croc&chewy said:


> I love reading this thread. I think you've done an awesome job for Ludo! Well done :2thumb:


 
Thankies 

Had a lovely run around today ^^

Did a HUMONGOUS poop x_x

Luckily stayed away from the christmas tree :O:O


----------



## luvcats22 (Apr 24, 2009)

hi, i havent posted on this thread,but i have been checking it daily for updates. 
i just wanted to say you are doing an amazing thing taking this clearly ill iguana,and providing it with a fantastic home,i hope ludo continues to go from strength to strength with you.
dawn x


----------



## miguello89 (Dec 5, 2009)

Haha love the fact that you named him Ludo, Labyrinth is an amazing film :smile: "Ludo Rock's Friend..." Hope he's in the clear soon, he sounds amazing! :2thumb:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

miguello89 said:


> Haha love the fact that you named him Ludo, Labyrinth is an amazing film :smile: "Ludo Rock's Friend..." Hope he's in the clear soon, he sounds amazing! :2thumb:


 
Tehe yeah i love that film


----------



## machiavellian (Nov 25, 2009)

Bradders,

I'm relatively new to RFUK and stumbled onto your thread (and subsequently other threads involving martindean30) quite by accident. I just wanted to add my own personal commendation to the many you have recieved on here already - you are doing a wonderful job with Ludo and I know that seeing him back to full health and happiness will, in itself, be more than enough reward for you. As for you know who, I'm sure his "reward" is already being handled by a much greater power. Well done again.

Mike


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

machiavellian said:


> Bradders,
> 
> I'm relatively new to RFUK and stumbled onto your thread (and subsequently other threads involving martindean30) quite by accident. I just wanted to add my own personal commendation to the many you have recieved on here already - you are doing a wonderful job with Ludo and I know that seeing him back to full health and happiness will, in itself, be more than enough reward for you. As for you know who, I'm sure his "reward" is already being handled by a much greater power. Well done again.
> 
> Mike


 
Thank you very much 

Ludo is doing really well and eating well stil, still grumpy but what can we all expect


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol good to hear he's not mauled the tree yet...
i'm dreading my max deciding our tree looks comfy.

Good to hear he sounds like he's doing fabby 
xx


----------



## richardward (Jul 4, 2009)

been following this thread from the beginning and its so nice to hear there is a happy ending. 

Well done to you! Job well done.

Richard


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

come on bradders100 we need more pic's of ludo lol hope ur both doing ok


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Well done for taking this lovely iggy from and irresponsible owner, He looks very nice and i'm glad he is picking up.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

cam cap said:


> come on bradders100 we need more pic's of ludo lol hope ur both doing ok


 
Sorry lol XD

Been abit hectic with christams decorations and my boyfriend got mugged so been dealing with that aswell x_x

B***ards the lot of them, luckily all caught and convicted but still...
His stuff hasn't popped up yet 

Ludo is doing well still and eating well still, no change with him really


----------

